# Shabad (790)



## ActsOfGod (Aug 28, 2014)

GurFateh SPN'ers,

I would like to get your feedback and interpretation of the following shabad, especially in regards to who qualifies as a "vedeen/vedina".  This is for my own education.  Many thanks!


ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੧ ॥ 
Salok mėhlā 1. Shalok, First Mehl:

ਚੋਰਾ ਜਾਰਾ ਰੰਡੀਆ ਕੁਟਣੀਆ ਦੀਬਾਣੁ ॥ 
Cẖorā jārā randī▫ā kutṇī▫ā ḏībāṇ. 
Thieves, adulterers, prostitutes and pimps,

ਵੇਦੀਨਾ ਕੀ ਦੋਸਤੀ ਵੇਦੀਨਾ ਕਾ ਖਾਣੁ ॥ 
Veḏīnā kī ḏosṯī veḏīnā kā kẖāṇ. 
make friendships with the unrighteous, and eat with the unrighteous.

ਸਿਫਤੀ ਸਾਰ ਨ ਜਾਣਨੀ ਸਦਾ ਵਸੈ ਸੈਤਾਨੁ ॥ 
Sifṯī sār na jāṇnī saḏā vasai saiṯān. 
They do not know the value of the Lord's Praises, and Satan is always with them.

ਗਦਹੁ ਚੰਦਨਿ ਖਉਲੀਐ ਭੀ ਸਾਹੂ ਸਿਉ ਪਾਣੁ ॥ 
Gaḏahu cẖanḏan kẖa▫ulī▫ai bẖī sāhū si▫o pāṇ. 
If a donkey is anointed with sandalwood paste, he still loves to roll in the dirt.

ਨਾਨਕ ਕੂੜੈ ਕਤਿਐ ਕੂੜਾ ਤਣੀਐ ਤਾਣੁ ॥ 
Nānak kūrhai kaṯi▫ai kūṛā ṯaṇī▫ai ṯāṇ. 
O Nanak, by spinning falsehood, a fabric of falsehood is woven.

ਕੂੜਾ ਕਪੜੁ ਕਛੀਐ ਕੂੜਾ ਪੈਨਣੁ ਮਾਣੁ ॥੧॥ 
Kūṛā kapaṛ kacẖẖī▫ai kūṛā painaṇ māṇ. ||1|| 
False is the cloth and its measurement, and false is pride in such a garment. ||1||

ਮਃ ੧ ॥ Mėhlā 1. First Mehl:
ਬਾਂਗਾ ਬੁਰਗੂ ਸਿੰਙੀਆ ਨਾਲੇ ਮਿਲੀ ਕਲਾਣ ॥ 
Bāŉgā burgū sińī▫ā nāle milī kalāṇ. 
The callers to prayer, the flute-players, the horn-blowers, and also the singers -

ਇਕਿ ਦਾਤੇ ਇਕਿ ਮੰਗਤੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥ 
Ik ḏāṯe ik mangṯe nām ṯerā parvāṇ. 
some are givers, and some are beggars; they become acceptable only through Your Name, Lord.

ਨਾਨਕ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਸੁਣਿ ਕੈ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਹਉ ਤਿਨਾ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ ॥੨॥ 
Nānak jinĥī suṇ kai mani▫ā ha▫o ṯinā vitahu kurbāṇ. ||2|| 
O Nanak, I am a sacrifice to those who hear and accept the Name. ||2||

ਪਉੜੀ ॥ 
Pa▫oṛī. 
Pauree:

ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਸਭੁ ਕੂੜੁ ਹੈ ਕੂੜੋ ਹੋਇ ਗਇਆ ॥ 
Mā▫i▫ā moh sabẖ kūṛ hai kūṛo ho▫e ga▫i▫ā. Attachment to Maya is totally false, and false are those who go that way.

ਹਉਮੈ ਝਗੜਾ ਪਾਇਓਨੁ ਝਗੜੈ ਜਗੁ ਮੁਇਆ ॥ 
Ha▫umai jẖagṛā pā▫i▫on jẖagṛai jag mu▫i▫ā. 
Through egotism, the world is caught in conflict and strife, and it dies.

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਝਗੜੁ ਚੁਕਾਇਓਨੁ ਇਕੋ ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥ 
Gurmukẖ jẖagaṛ cẖukā▫i▫on iko rav rahi▫ā. 
The Gurmukh is free of conflict and strife, and sees the One Lord, pervading everywhere.

ਸਭੁ ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮੁ ਪਛਾਣਿਆ ਭਉਜਲੁ ਤਰਿ ਗਇਆ ॥ 
Sabẖ āṯam rām pacẖẖāṇi▫ā bẖa▫ojal ṯar ga▫i▫ā. 
Recognizing that the Supreme Soul is everywhere, he crosses over the terrifying world-ocean.

ਜੋਤਿ ਸਮਾਣੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਇਆ ॥੧੪॥ 
Joṯ samāṇī joṯ vicẖ har nām sam▫i▫ā. ||14|| 
His light merges into the Light, and he is absorbed into the Lord's Name. ||14||


----------



## Tejwant Singh (Aug 28, 2014)

Act of God ji,

Guru Fateh.

I have no idea if you understand Gurmukhi but my inkling tells me that you do. Keeping that in mind I have attached the Gurmukhi interpretation by Prof. Sahib Singh ji which explains the Shabad in a simple and correct form in my opinion.This also reconfirms the notion how Sant Singh Khalsa does not belong to the Sikhi league of those who understand Gurbani. It seems that Sant Singh has used something like Google translation tool from which he copied and pasted his English translation, which is very misleading. I hope I am wrong about it. If he has translated the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji with his own efforts, then that is even worse.

If you need any further clarifications, please do not hesitate to ask.

Relish it. It is a beautiful Shabad as is all the poetry in the Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, our only Guru.



ਸਲੋਕ ਮਃ ੧ ॥
Salok mėhlā 1.  
Shalok, First Mehl:  
xxx
xxx

ਚੋਰਾ ਜਾਰਾ ਰੰਡੀਆ ਕੁਟਣੀਆ ਦੀਬਾਣੁ ॥
Cẖorā jārā randī▫ā kutṇī▫ā ḏībāṇ.  
Thieves, adulterers, prostitutes and pimps,  
ਜਾਰ = ਵਿਭਚਾਰੀ ਮਨੁੱਖ। ਰੰਡੀ = ਵਿਭਚਾਰਨ ਇਸਤ੍ਰੀ। ਕੁਟਣੀ = ਦੱਲੀ। ਦੀਬਾਣੁ = ਮਜਲਸ, ਬਹਿਣ ਖਲੋਣ ਦੀ ਸਾਂਝ।
ਚੋਰਾਂ, ਲੁੱਚੇ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ, ਵਿਭਚਾਰਨ ਔਰਤਾਂ ਤੇ ਦੱਲੀਆਂ ਦਾ ਆਪੋ ਵਿਚ ਬਹਿਣ ਖਲੋਣ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ,

ਵੇਦੀਨਾ ਕੀ ਦੋਸਤੀ ਵੇਦੀਨਾ ਕਾ ਖਾਣੁ ॥
Veḏīnā kī ḏosṯī veḏīnā kā kẖāṇ.  
make friendships with the unrighteous, and eat with the unrighteous.  
ਵੇਦੀਨ = ਅਧਰਮੀ। ਖਾਣੁ = ਖਾਣ ਪੀਣ ਦੀ ਸਾਂਝ।
ਇਹਨਾਂ ਧਰਮ ਤੋਂ ਵਾਂਜਿਆਂ ਦੀ ਆਪੋ ਵਿਚ ਮਿਤ੍ਰਤਾ ਤੇ ਆਪੋ ਵਿਚ ਖਾਣ ਪੀਣ ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ।

ਸਿਫਤੀ ਸਾਰ ਨ ਜਾਣਨੀ ਸਦਾ ਵਸੈ ਸੈਤਾਨੁ ॥
Sifṯī sār na jāṇnī saḏā vasai saiṯān.  
They do not know the value of the Lord's Praises, and Satan is always with them.  
xxx
ਰੱਬ ਦੀ ਸਿਫ਼ਤ-ਸਾਲਾਹ ਕਰਨ ਦੀ ਇਹਨਾਂ ਨੂੰ ਸੂਝ ਨਹੀਂ ਹੁੰਦੀ, (ਇਹਨਾਂ ਦੇ ਮਨ ਵਿਚ, ਮਾਨੋ) ਸਦਾ ਸ਼ੈਤਾਨ ਵੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ।

ਗਦਹੁ ਚੰਦਨਿ ਖਉਲੀਐ ਭੀ ਸਾਹੂ ਸਿਉ ਪਾਣੁ ॥
Gaḏahu cẖanḏan kẖa▫ulī▫ai bẖī sāhū si▫o pāṇ.  
If a donkey is anointed with sandalwood paste, he still loves to roll in the dirt.  
ਗਦਹੁ = ਖੋਤਾ। ਚੰਦਨਿ = ਚੰਦਨ ਨਾਲ। ਖਉਲੀਐ = ਮਲੀਏ। ਸਾਹੂ = ਸੁਆਹ। ਪਾਣੁ = ਪੈਣ ਦਾ ਸੁਭਾਉ, ਵਰਤੋਂ-ਵਿਹਾਰ।
(ਸਮਝਾਇਆਂ ਭੀ ਸਮਝਦੇ ਨਹੀਂ, ਜਿਵੇਂ) ਖੋਤੇ ਨੂੰ ਜੇ ਚੰਦਨ ਨਾਲ ਮਲੀਏ ਤਾਂ ਭੀ ਉਸ ਦੀ ਵਰਤੋਂ ਵਿਹਾਰ ਸੁਆਹ ਨਾਲ ਹੀ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਹੈ (ਪਿਛਲੇ ਕੀਤੇ ਕਰਮਾਂ ਦਾ ਗੇੜ ਇਸ ਮੰਦੇ ਰਾਹ ਤੋਂ ਹਟਣ ਨਹੀਂ ਦੇਂਦਾ)।

ਨਾਨਕ ਕੂੜੈ ਕਤਿਐ ਕੂੜਾ ਤਣੀਐ ਤਾਣੁ ॥
Nānak kūrhai kaṯi▫ai kūṛā ṯaṇī▫ai ṯāṇ.  
O Nanak, by spinning falsehood, a fabric of falsehood is woven.  
ਕੂੜੈ ਕਤਿਐ = ਕੂੜ-ਰੂਪ ਸੂਤ ਕੱਤਣ ਨਾਲ। ਤਾਣੁ = ਤਾਣਾ।
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! "ਕੂੜ" (ਦਾ ਸੂਤਰ) ਕੱਤਣ ਨਾਲ "ਕੂੜ" ਦਾ ਹੀ ਤਾਣਾ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ,

ਕੂੜਾ ਕਪੜੁ ਕਛੀਐ ਕੂੜਾ ਪੈਨਣੁ ਮਾਣੁ ॥੧॥
Kūṛā kapaṛ kacẖẖī▫ai kūṛā painaṇ māṇ. ||1||  
False is the cloth and its measurement, and false is pride in such a garment. ||1||  
ਕਛੀਐ = ਕੱਛੀਦਾ ਹੈ, ਮਿਣੀਦਾ ਹੈ ॥੧॥
"ਕੂੜ" ਦਾ ਹੀ ਕੱਪੜਾ ਕੱਛੀਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਪਹਿਨੀਦਾ ਹੈ (ਇਸ "ਕੂੜ"-ਰੂਪ ਪੁਸ਼ਾਕ ਦੇ ਕਾਰਨ "ਕੂੜ" ਹੀ ਵਡਿਆਈ ਮਿਲਦੀ ਹੈ (ਭਾਵ, "ਖਤਿਅਹੁ ਜੰਮੇ ਖਤੇ ਕਰਨਿ ਤ ਖਤਿਆ ਵਿਚਿ ਪਾਹਿ") ॥੧॥

ਮਃ ੧ ॥
Mėhlā 1.  
First Mehl:  
xxx
xxx

ਬਾਂਗਾ ਬੁਰਗੂ ਸਿੰਙੀਆ ਨਾਲੇ ਮਿਲੀ ਕਲਾਣ ॥
Bāŉgā burgū sińī▫ā nāle milī kalāṇ.  
The callers to prayer, the flute-players, the horn-blowers, and also the singers -  
ਬੁਰਗੂ = (ਫ਼ਾ: ਬੁਰਗ਼ੂ) ਤੂਤੀ।
(ਮੁੱਲਾਂ) ਬਾਂਗ ਦੇ ਕੇ, (ਫ਼ਕੀਰ) ਤੂਤੀ ਵਜਾ ਕੇ, (ਜੋਗੀ) ਸਿੰਙੀ ਵਜਾ ਕੇ, (ਮਿਰਾਸੀ) ਕਲਾਣ ਕਰ ਕੇ (ਲੋਕਾਂ ਦੇ ਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਮੰਗਦੇ ਹਨ);

ਇਕਿ ਦਾਤੇ ਇਕਿ ਮੰਗਤੇ ਨਾਮੁ ਤੇਰਾ ਪਰਵਾਣੁ ॥
Ik ḏāṯe ik mangṯe nām ṯerā parvāṇ.  
some are givers, and some are beggars; they become acceptable only through Your Name, Lord.  
ਪਰਵਾਣੁ = ਕਬੂਲ, ਪਸੰਦ।
(ਸੰਸਾਰ ਵਿਚ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਦੇ) ਕਈ ਮੰਗਤੇ ਤੇ ਕਈ ਦਾਤੇ ਹਨ, ਪਰ ਮੈਨੂੰ ਤੇਰਾ ਨਾਮ ਹੀ ਚਾਹੀਦਾ ਹੈ।

ਨਾਨਕ ਜਿਨ੍ਹ੍ਹੀ ਸੁਣਿ ਕੈ ਮੰਨਿਆ ਹਉ ਤਿਨਾ ਵਿਟਹੁ ਕੁਰਬਾਣੁ ॥੨॥
Nānak jinĥī suṇ kai mani▫ā ha▫o ṯinā vitahu kurbāṇ. ||2||  
O Nanak, I am a sacrifice to those who hear and accept the Name. ||2||  
xxx॥੨॥
ਹੇ ਨਾਨਕ! ਜਿਨ੍ਹਾਂ ਬੰਦਿਆਂ ਨੇ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦਾ ਨਾਮ ਸੁਣ ਕੇ ਉਸ ਵਿਚ ਮਨ ਨੂੰ ਜੋੜ ਲਿਆ ਹੈ, ਮੈਂ ਉਹਨਾਂ ਤੋਂ ਸਦਕੇ ਹਾਂ ॥੨॥

ਪਉੜੀ ॥
Pa▫oṛī.  
Pauree:  
xxx
xxx

ਮਾਇਆ ਮੋਹੁ ਸਭੁ ਕੂੜੁ ਹੈ ਕੂੜੋ ਹੋਇ ਗਇਆ ॥
Mā▫i▫ā moh sabẖ kūṛ hai kūṛo ho▫e ga▫i▫ā.  
Attachment to Maya is totally false, and false are those who go that way.  
ਕੂੜੁ = ਛਲ, ਭਰਮ। ਕੂੜੋ = ਕੂੜ ਹੀ, ਛਲ ਹੀ।
ਮਾਇਆ ਦਾ ਮੋਹ ਨਿਰੋਲ ਇਕ ਛਲ ਹੈ, (ਆਖ਼ਰ) ਛਲ ਹੀ (ਸਾਬਤ) ਹੁੰਦਾ ਹੈ,

ਹਉਮੈ ਝਗੜਾ ਪਾਇਓਨੁ ਝਗੜੈ ਜਗੁ ਮੁਇਆ ॥
Ha▫umai jẖagṛā pā▫i▫on jẖagṛai jag mu▫i▫ā.  
Through egotism, the world is caught in conflict and strife, and it dies.  
ਪਾਇਓਨੁ = ਪਾਇਆ ਉਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੇ।
ਪਰ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ (ਮਾਇਆ ਦੇ ਮੋਹ ਵਿਚ ਜੀਵ ਫਸਾ ਕੇ) 'ਹਉਮੈ' ਦਾ ਗੇੜ ਪੈਦਾ ਕਰ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ ਇਸ ਗੇੜ ਵਿਚ (ਪੈ ਕੇ) ਜਗਤ ਦੁਖੀ ਹੋ ਰਿਹਾ ਹੈ।

ਗੁਰਮੁਖਿ ਝਗੜੁ ਚੁਕਾਇਓਨੁ ਇਕੋ ਰਵਿ ਰਹਿਆ ॥
Gurmukẖ jẖagaṛ cẖukā▫i▫on iko rav rahi▫ā.  
The Gurmukh is free of conflict and strife, and sees the One Lord, pervading everywhere.  
ਚੁਕਾਇਓਨੁ = ਮੁਕਾਇਆ ਉਸ (ਪ੍ਰਭੂ) ਨੇ।
ਜੋ ਮਨੁੱਖ ਗੁਰੂ ਦੇ ਸਨਮੁਖ ਹੈ ਉਸ ਦਾ ਇਹ ਝੰਬੇਲਾ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਨੇ ਆਪ ਮੁਕਾ ਦਿੱਤਾ ਹੈ, ਉਸ ਨੂੰ ਇਕ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਹੀ ਵਿਆਪਕ ਦਿੱਸਦਾ ਹੈ।

ਸਭੁ ਆਤਮ ਰਾਮੁ ਪਛਾਣਿਆ ਭਉਜਲੁ ਤਰਿ ਗਇਆ ॥
Sabẖ āṯam rām pacẖẖāṇi▫ā bẖa▫ojal ṯar ga▫i▫ā.  
Recognizing that the Supreme Soul is everywhere, he crosses over the terrifying world-ocean.  
ਸਭੁ = ਹਰ ਥਾਂ। ਭਉਜਲੁ = ਸੰਸਾਰ-ਸਮੁੰਦਰ।
ਗੁਰਮੁਖ ਹਰ ਥਾਂ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਨੂੰ ਹੀ ਪਛਾਣਦਾ ਹੈ ਤੇ ਇਸ ਤਰ੍ਹਾਂ ਇਸ ਸੰਸਾਰ ਸਮੁੰਦਰ ਤੋਂ ਪਾਰ ਲੰਘ ਜਾਂਦਾ ਹੈ।

ਜੋਤਿ ਸਮਾਣੀ ਜੋਤਿ ਵਿਚਿ ਹਰਿ ਨਾਮਿ ਸਮਇਆ ॥੧੪॥
Joṯ samāṇī joṯ vicẖ har nām sam▫i▫ā. ||14||  
His light merges into the Light, and he is absorbed into the Lord's Name. ||14||  
ਨਾਮਿ = ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ॥੧੪॥
ਉਸ ਦੀ ਆਤਮਾ ਪਰਮਾਤਮਾ ਵਿਚ ਲੀਨ ਹੁੰਦੀ ਰਹਿੰਦੀ ਹੈ ਉਹ ਪ੍ਰਭੂ ਦੇ ਨਾਮ ਵਿਚ ਜੁੜਿਆ ਰਹਿੰਦਾ ਹੈ ॥੧੪॥


----------



## ActsOfGod (Aug 29, 2014)

Thank you so much Tejwant Singh ji, I will study what you posted in regards to the shabad.

AoG


----------

